# Help identifying front frame section



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, I wrote down the numbers on the front drums and steering sector that are on the GTO today. I've been trying to figure out what it came from. The drums are a 1 piece cast iron finned drum and have a number L35951 and MWY1 cast on them.
The sector is a manual with numbers on the main body of 10 5679142 and a date code of 122. It also has a number stamped on the machined pad by the cover of B1267. The cover has 6723 69 and a date of 121. Anyone know where I can find info on these? I'm wondering if any of it will have a resale value once I get a complete frame....:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe in the GTO restoration guide by Zazarine and Roberts. I have one, I'll check when I get a chance. Never mind the sector shaft number: get that body off that frame and get that cut-off wheel spinning. Time's a wastin'!!! If I were within 100 miles of you, I'd be over there getting in the way already!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

OK: no part numbers for drums prior to '68. No steering box numbers listed prior to'68, either, in the book I have. For some stupid reason, it waxes on and on about an optional steering stabilizer shock and it's number for '64 thru'67, and completely omits steering gearbox data. Lame. But, for '68, it does say: "....there is one foolproof way to determine the model year of the gearbox. On the top inboard side is a machined pad. On the pad is a date code of the box. A date code may read 1578, indicating that it was built the 157th day of 1968." I would say your box was built Feb. 12, 1967. Rock and roll..............


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Maybe in the GTO restoration guide by Zazarine and Roberts. I have one, I'll check when I get a chance. Never mind the sector shaft number: get that body off that frame and get that cut-off wheel spinning. Time's a wastin'!!! If I were within 100 miles of you, I'd be over there getting in the way already!!


I was looking at rotisseries online today....yikes..... I will be asking around to rent or buy an used one. I'm gonna wait to remove the body till after I get the other frame and build it up. It's bare too....
You're still welcome to come help then but the plane fare might be a hindrance.:seeya:



geeteeohguy said:


> OK: no part numbers for drums prior to '68. No steering box numbers listed prior to'68, either, in the book I have. For some stupid reason, it waxes on and on about an optional steering stabilizer shock and it's number for '64 thru'67, and completely omits steering gearbox data. Lame. But, for '68, it does say: "....there is one foolproof way to determine the model year of the gearbox. On the top inboard side is a machined pad. On the pad is a date code of the box. A date code may read 1578, indicating that it was built the 157th day of 1968." I would say your box was built Feb. 12, 1967. Rock and roll..............


Yeah, I was thinking the stamp on the pod was a date. What's the chance they used another 67 frame to graft on ? I was initially thinking they might have used a 69 frame since it had the 69 axle in it but 69 didn't have 1 piece brake drums. PHS shows the car was built with quick ratio power, so I know the sector wasn't kept either.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, not only is it going to be a "frame off", but it's going to be a new frame. You paid so little for the car that it doesn't matter. Even with the cost of all the parts factored in, with you doing the labor, you just might get a cherry GTO for under 12 or 15k.....maybe less, if you're as shrewd (thrifty/cheap!) as I think you are. I'm sure you have the skills, but hopefully you'll have the TIME to get'r done. We'll be here, offering moral support and searching for parts!! It WILL be running by summer, though, I'm sure of it!! (running, not necessarily driving!)


----------

